# New Knee



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm having a total knee replacement in 2 days.
Not looking foreward to the op. but cant wait to get rid of the pain!!
I'm sure some of you will have had this op. 
How was it for you???
Pete


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Dont ask


Im seven weeks after mine, and the pain is still worse than what I had before. However there are some at my hip and knee class that are pain free after 1 month. It still feels a bit clunky and unnatural and gets swollen and very stiff.

My best advice is do the exercises little and often. Its painful and the beginning but you want to get as much movement in it so you have to work through it.

Make sure you get the pain relief sorted out earlier enough.

I might seem a little negotitive, but that might be that I had bad treatment in hospital and had cellulitis which nearly turned into septcemia, so I think some of the infection went a bit deep, so that slowed me down a few weeks.

Good luck.
Pat


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My Missus had both knees totally replace over 6 months.
First one was very good (RN Hospital, Haslar), second one a complete shambles at a BUPA hospital.
Three years on both knees are ok, but if she hadn't had the ops she would be confined to a wheelchair by now.

Its important to realise that post-op you will experience a lot of pain.
Its important,too, to carry out the recommended exercises even though they are painful.
I'm afraid I was a bit of a bully to her but now she can walk very well and has got rid of the walking stick and even started to ride a bike for short distances.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Many years ago my mum had her knee replaced and she had much better mobility afterwards although she was loathe to do her physio so it took a while!


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

This thread may be of interest http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-102698-knee.html


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats what I tried to get over in my message, that the most important thing is to do the exercises and physio.

If you come out of hospital and you only get the basic two or three exercises and dont get the physio sorted out, I will pm you what I did in my hip and knee classes.

I hope it goes well and you end up being pain free with good mobility. 

Pat


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

HI My wife had a replacement some years ago, was reluctant to do the phsyio but now wishes she had done more we shall see when she has the other one done but was told the waiting time is 12 months but she's getting impatient with the wait.


RON


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Best of luck Pete.

I haven't had a new knee but I have been to a knee class so understand the issues. I'm having a new cornea in a few weeks though so i feel for anyone who is about to go under the knife. :? 


Chris


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I had a new knee (complete) fitted almost 2 years ago.
I was back at work after 6 weeks and completely pain free after 8 weeks. (the pain I had wasn't as bad as prior to the op).
You must do the exercise prescribed.
It was very successful and I recommend it to anyone who has the same condition.
I still have numbness in certain areas and I don't have the bend I used to (Now about 110 Degrees)
I have no regrets.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bigbazza said:


> I had a new knee (complete) fitted almost 2 years ago.
> I was back at work after 6 weeks and completely pain free after 8 weeks. (the pain I had wasn't as bad as prior to the op).
> You must do the exercise prescribed.
> It was very successful and I recommend it to anyone who has the same condition.
> ...


That is just about exactly word for word what I was going to write.

Mine was done in May - I was in the theatre first thing Monday morning and could have walked out of the hospital on the Thursday without crutches if they'd have let me - but don't try it, you must let it bed in whilst using crutches for support or the new joints may set wrongly.

I had brilliant after surgery support and then physio but another chap who was in the hospital with me had virtually none and he lives less than 20 miles away. So if you don't think you are getting good post op/physio support kick up a stink.

Apparently 110 degrees is about the best articulation that can be hoped for as it is just about the maximum the current joints can manage.

The surgeons are happy with anything over 90degrees whereas the physios want 180degrees 8O - well mine did :lol:

Mine is still stiff and "heavy" at times buit way way better thaty when the bones used to grate on each other


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have recently had my other knee replaced, about 3 months ago. The exercises are paramount to a successful outcome. The day after the op whilst still on morphine I got the knee bent as far as I could, and I did a few exercises as well. This seemed to help as the exercises became easier quite quickly. The knee is really good now totally pain free, though to be honest both knees feel strange but I have only had them for a relatively short while, as opposed to the 63 years I had the originals.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

bigbazza said:


> .....It was very successful and I recommend it to anyone who has the same condition


Sorry Bigbazza but I would council against recommending it to others just because yours was so suvcessful. I am very, very pleased that your operation and recovery was so quick, however, many take far longer to achieve the benefits you did if they do at all.

Anyone contemplating having theirs done needs an understanding of the risks and benefits prior to making their own decision.

I would recommend reading this article. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1313869/The-best-surgeons-pick-knee-op.html

regards Andrew


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi pete, had my right one done just over 2 years ago and yes there is some pain after but I found not as much as before and you must as everyone says do the exercises and properly or it is a waste of time. I,m very happy with mine,alas the other one is about ready to be done but I will have it when becomes necessary, good luck with yours,  
Margaret


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Both my brothers had very bad knee problems about ten years ago.

One had a new knee, and you wouldn't know it isn't the one he was born with if he didn't tell you.

The other was scared off by tales of artificial knees wearing out and being difficult to replace, lots of pain, reduced mobility for ever after, etc., etc...

Well, he has reduced mobility now all right!!! 8O 

He favoured his bad knee so much that he has a permanently twisted spine, arthritis in various places brought on by the un-natural gait, a bulky great leather and steel knee brace, a stair lift, a mobility scooter, a mobility car, and he can walk about 200 yards on the flat and level, hobbling on his walking stick . . . so long as he doesn't have to walk back! 8O 

I know what my choice will be if/when bits of me wear out. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> I know what my choice will be if/when bits of me wear out. :wink:
> 
> Dave


Can you get THOSE bits on the NHS or do you have to go privates? :wink:


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Fortunately my knees are still OK, but a guy I work with had a new knee in July and was back at work on the shop floor after 10 weeks. He is now riding his Harley Davidson again with no problems, apart from his other knee, which he is having done next year.

My M-I-L had hers done in August and is back swimming twice a week and taking the dog for long walks.

They were both done privately at the Spire Hospital at Norwich, by different surgeons.

Colin


----------



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you all for your support and help.
I am having the op. under a professor Sockart at North Manchester Hospital.
I have suffered for 20 years with pain in my knees of varing degrees and had the clean up job on both so am awair of the importance of phisio and as I am only 61 and in good health I am confident of a good result.
heres a picture of a knee joint http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Prothese-genou-IMG_0033.jpg
pete


----------

